# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  شروع Angular برای علاقه مندان

## fahimeh1512

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و با تشکر فراوان از آقای کرامتی بابت ایجاد بخش انگولار  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
لطفا کسانی که تو این زمینه تجربه دارن منابع خوب و کاربردی رو معرفی کنن تا با کمک هم این بخش رو قوی کنیم.
اگه لطف کنید بگید برای شروع کار با انگولار دقیقا چه پیش نیازهایی لازمه و نحوه نصب و برقراری ارتباط بخش فرانت و بک رو توضیح بدید یه دنیا ممنون میشیم. 
اون طور که من تونستم یه پروژه ساده رو اجرا بگیرم،  node js نیازه که نصب شه رو سیستم. ولی برای ایجاد یک crud که بتونه دیتا رو تو دیتابیس ذخیره و ادیت کنه و بتونه بخونه، نیاز به mongodb و express api هست. اگه کسی نحوه ارتباط این بخش ها رو با هم میدونه لطف بزرگی میکنه که کمکون کنه

----------


## fahimeh1512

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و با تشکر فراوان از آقای کرامتی بابت ایجاد بخش انگولار 
> لطفا کسانی که تو این زمینه تجربه دارن منابع خوب و کاربردی رو معرفی کنن تا با کمک هم این بخش رو قوی کنیم.
> اگه لطف کنید بگید برای شروع کار با انگولار دقیقا چه پیش نیازهایی لازمه و نحوه نصب و برقراری ارتباط بخش فرانت و بک رو توضیح بدید یه دنیا ممنون میشیم. 
> اون طور که من تونستم یه پروژه ساده رو اجرا بگیرم،  node js نیازه که نصب شه رو سیستم. ولی برای ایجاد یک crud که بتونه دیتا رو تو دیتابیس ذخیره و ادیت کنه و بتونه بخونه، نیاز به mongodb و express api هست. اگه کسی نحوه ارتباط این بخش ها رو با هم میدونه لطف بزرگی میکنه که کمکون کنه


بازم کسی جواب نمیده!!  :متعجب: 
دوستانی که کار کردن حتی خیلی مبتدی بی زحمت بیان یه توضیح مختصر بدن که یه crud رو چجوری میشه درست و حسابی راه انداخت من خودم لینکای آموزشی رو زیاد دیدم ولی مشکلم حل نشده نیاز به رفع اشکال هست لطفا هرکی میتونه کمک کنه دریغ نکنه

----------


## reza_web

انگولار برای من که برنامه نویس بوده ام هم بسیار سخت و پیچیده بود و از خیرش گذشتم

----------


## bhossein

یکم نا امیدت کنم. من در مورد انگولار چیزی نمیدونم ولی میدونم چیز بیخودیه. چون خیلی سنگین و فرایند کار پیچیده میشه

----------


## Mohsen229266

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

Angular چیست؟
Angular  یک فریم ورک Javascript است که توسط توسعه دهندگان برای ساختن برنامه های *وب ، دسکتاپ و موبایل* استفاده می شود. توسعه برنامه های Angular شامل استفاده از زبان typescript به همراه با HTML ، CSS و غیره است. کد نوشته شده در Typescript به Javascript کامپایل می شود و در مرورگر ارائه می شود. Angular یکی از محبوب ترین چارچوب های Javascript برای ساختن برنامه های وب است.

مزایای استفاده از Angular

1- Angular  از برنامه های تک صفحه ای پشتیبانی می کند.
برنامه های Single page نوعی برنامه وب است که یک صفحه HTML را بارگذاری می کند و طبق تعامل کاربر با برنامه وب ، صفحه به صورت پویا به روز می شود. برنامه های تک صفحه ای ، همچنین به عنوان SPA ها نیز شناخته می شوند و می توانند بدون بارگذاری صفحه وب کامل ، برای بارگیری داده ها در برنامه ، با سرورهای back-end ارتباط برقرار کنند. SPA ها تجربه کاربری بهتری را ارائه می دهند زیرا هیچ کس دوست ندارد مدت زیادی برای بارگذاری مجدد صفحه کامل صبر کند. Angular  از توسعه SPA پشتیبانی می کند ، و از این رو ارزش یادگیری دارد!

2- اتصال یک طرفه و دو طرفه داده (One way & two way binding)
در  Angular  2+ ، اتصال داده دو طرفه با استفاده از ngModel , reactive form انجام می شود.و میتوان برای کامپوننت های اختصاصی binding های اختصاصی نوشت. 
فواید اصلی اتصال داده های دو طرفه تقریباً بازیابی خودکار (و به روزرسانی های آن) از پایگاه داده است. هنگامی که پایگاه داده به روز می شود ، UI نیز فوراً به روز می شود.

3- ماژولار بودن در Angular
شما می توانید ماژولار بودن در Angular را اینطور درنظر بگیرید که کد ها داخل جعبه ای قرار دارند. این جعبه ها در Angular به عنوان "ماژول" شناخته می شوند. کد برنامه به چندین ماژول قابل استفاده مجدد تقسیم می شود. یک ماژول دارای مؤلفه ها ، دستورالعمل ها ، خطوط و خدمات مرتبط با هم است. این ماژول ها را می توان با یکدیگر ترکیب کرد تا یک برنامه ایجاد شود.
ماژول ها همچنین مزایای مختلفی را ارائه می دهند. یکی از آنها lazy load است ، یعنی می توان یک یا چند ویژگی کاربرد را در صورت تقاضا بارگیری کرد. در صورت استفاده صحیح ،lazy loading می تواند کارایی یک برنامه را زیاد کند.
برنامه های سازمانی می توانند بسیار بزرگ شوند و از این رو تقسیم کار بین تیم های مختلف می تواند چالش برانگیز باشد. با استفاده از ماژول ها می توان کد را به صورت سازمان یافته نگه داشت و تقسیم کار می تواند ضمن حفظ قوام کد به درستی انجام شود.

4- کاهش کدنویسی
فریم ورک Angular دارای module های زیاد از پیش نوشته است که میتوان برای کار های زیادی از آنها کمک گرفت.

5- کراس پلت فرم
از Angular  می توان برای ساختن هر یک از انواع برنامه های زیر استفاده کرد:
برنامه های وب: از Angular  می توان برای توسعه وب استفاده کرد. همچنین ، از Angular 5 به بعد می توان برنامه های وب پیشرفته را نیز توسعه داد. چنین برنامه هایی دارای کارایی بالایی هستند و می توانند به صورت آفلاین نیز کار کنند.
اپلیکیشن های موبایل بومی: برنامه های بومی تلفن همراه را می توان با استفاده از Angular ساخته کرد.
برنامه های دسکتاپ: برای ایجاد برنامه های دسک تاپ برای Mac ، Windows و Linux می توان از Angular استفاده کرد.

*6-تقاضای زیادی برای Angular در بازار وجود دارد ، که باعث افزایش شغل افرادی که در Angular مهارت دارند ، شده است.* 

مطالب بالا از سایت https://digidanesh.org/ با کمی ویرایش بنده می باشد.

برای شروع کار با انگیولار می توانید ابتدا Angular CLI را از سایت https://cli.angular.io مطالعه نمایید تا راه اندازی آن را انجام دهید
و برای آموزش یه سایت های https://angular.io و  https://codecraft.tv/courses/angular مراجعه نمایید

در صورت هر گونه سوال بنده در خدمتم

----------


## ebi_khatar00

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز و با تشکر فراوان از آقای کرامتی بابت ایجاد بخش انگولار 
> لطفا کسانی که تو این زمینه تجربه دارن منابع خوب و کاربردی رو معرفی کنن تا با کمک هم این بخش رو قوی کنیم.
> اگه لطف کنید بگید برای شروع کار با انگولار دقیقا چه پیش نیازهایی لازمه و نحوه نصب و برقراری ارتباط بخش فرانت و بک رو توضیح بدید یه دنیا ممنون میشیم. 
> اون طور که من تونستم یه پروژه ساده رو اجرا بگیرم،  node js نیازه که نصب شه رو سیستم. ولی برای ایجاد یک crud که بتونه دیتا رو تو دیتابیس ذخیره و ادیت کنه و بتونه بخونه، نیاز به mongodb و express api هست. اگه کسی نحوه ارتباط این بخش ها رو با هم میدونه لطف بزرگی میکنه که کمکون کنه


سلام
راستش من تا حالا وب کار نکرده بودم ولی تو شرکتمون یه بخش از پروژه Core بانکی رو دادن به ما برنامه نویسای دلفی تا هم جاوا یاد بگیریم هم کمکی تو اون پروژه کرده باشیم.
به نظر من علاوه بر پیچیدگی هاش که دوستان عرض کردن جالب هست. خودم هم یکی دو تا فرم کراد نوشتم. البته بیشتر فرونت کار میکنم.
ولی خب کم و بیش تحلیل بکندش رو هم میدونم. با سرورهای TomCat کار میکنه واسه اتصال به سرورهای اوراکل. چند لایه هم داره که یکم پیچیدس.
در همین حد میدونم فعلا  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام و عرض ادب قبلا هم این دوره رو تو پیج های دیگه سایت معرفی کردم *آموزش انگولار مقدماتی* از استاد مصطفی لوایی نویسنده کتاب جامع انگولار در ایران 
دانلود و مشاهده کنید تا این فریمورک محبوب رو کامل بشناسید و بتونید باهاش کار کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/184-Free-i...gular-training

----------


## behzadamin12

جناب لوایی دوره جدیدی منتشر کردن برای انگولار با عنوان آموزش انگولار
تو لینک ذیل میتونید این دوره رو دانلود کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/248-Advanced-Angular-Training

----------


## Maryam_sb

سلام
من دوره آموزشی Angular9 که واسه Udemy هست رو از سایت Downloadly.ir رایگان دانلود کردم. دوره خوبیه و به زبون انگلیسیه
البته خیلی طولانیه و ممکنه وسطاش خسته بشین و کلا بیخیال بشین :) اما اگه طاقت بیارین نتایج خوبی میگیرین

----------

